# Your thoughts please: How "much" Garden Tractor does it take to . . . ?



## gmccall (Aug 19, 2006)

...cut and bag grass, at a 3.5" height setting "on ONE pass", on a yard that may be a bit high in the spring, and on those times when you just can't get to your yard every ding-dang week like clockwork??

Know what I mean?

I've got certain expectations and hope: I got tired jumping on and off the L-120 unclogging the shute...so...I've traded my JD L-120 22hp/48" with standard bagger in on a JD-X500 MT iTorque, 25hp Kowasaki with 48" deck, and with the Power-flow 14bu bagger.

I know I can't expect to be cutting and bagging 9" of grass at full throttle, on a damp and dewy Pennsylvania Saturday morning, but I do want better performance from my X500...

Whudyathink?

Regards,
Mac


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Not that if what I say you will like but I havent been impressed with a bagger system yet or that one that didnt require lots of jumping off and dumping or clearing the chute. I know some work pretty well, but overall I find most people kind of unhappy. I know and have tried to resolve setups on Compacts with their own engine, that always fill up quick and clog when its the wet humid or fertilized grass nightmare. I truly find open chutes with a directional guard and high flow blades to be the best - just make an extra pass or two to disperse clippings. Blow the clippings with a blower if you have clumps - I find this works well (for me) in a commerical application as well


----------



## gmccall (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks ducati996,

I just wanna cut and bag my grass. I'm 60 years old and want to LESSEN the time I spend cutting grass now. That's why I jumped up to the X500. I did not think I need to get into a X700 series to cut and bag grass.

I dunno. I've seen some pretty impressive foreign made grass cutters with a collection system. Maybe I should have gone with a comercial unit... but we will see how the X500 does.

I guess cutting grass is a heck of a lot tougher than plowing a field...

Thanks for your reply.

Regards,
Mac


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

gmc,

I agree with Duc; get some gator magnum hi-lifts and you'll be happier than with a bagger. The trick with mulching blades is not letting the lawn get out of control.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Residential mowers are limited to 19,000 ft./minute blade tip speed, although not all get to this speed. Many commercial machines exceed this speed, but you are reaching speeds where the better cut is tempered by more safety issues. I believe in your case that you are concerned about cutting wet, high grass. Why don't you test drive the X500 and see how it does. If you're unhappy with the cut, there is always a diesel offering that will chomp through any conditions.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gmccall _
> *Thanks ducati996,
> 
> I just wanna cut and bag my grass. I'm 60 years old and want to LESSEN the time I spend cutting grass now. That's why I jumped up to the X500. I did not think I need to get into a X700 series to cut and bag grass.
> ...


For me personally those machine have high lift vacuum decks (cyclone cut I think they call it) so with some high lift blades it will really makes the clippings small and disperse them cleanely - so you dont have to ever bag.

Bagging is great for leaves IMO but for grass, the performance on the newer deck from everybody justs eliminates the need to bother with stopping, dumping, getting on and off the machine a 100 times before you are done. I would rather just cut grass and let the machine really disperse the clippings until you dont see them anymore. I would try it without the bagger first for a few weeks, and then decide if you want a bagger. Heck I have a neighbor that I tried telling him the power baggers for his compact really isnt necessary before he bought it. Guess what, he rarely uses it for grass - Leaves it does a good job, but its still a stop, dump and do it all over. I just mulch leaves into dust and IM back inside for cornflakes LOL we both have over 2 acres of lawn....


----------



## gmccall (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks Guys,

...for all your thoughts.

Welp... I guess I'm gonna see, 'cuz this week I have my JD X500 MT 25hp/48", with 14bu powerflow bagger being delivered (as far as I know).

I guess I just kinda stumbled onto a rather commonly discussed subject or "issue".

My grass is higher now than it has ever been as I have not cut it in about 5 weeks because my L120 was/is all cleaned up in anticipation of a new machine.

I really do not expect this X500 setup to plow through all my ankle deep grass and bag it now at full forward speed, as I know all machines have limitations, but I am darn anxious to see how this unit fares. 

I have no doubt this unit could handle it as a side discharge operation with ease. 

Note: I have to tell you that TEST DRIVING the X500 on my lawn in the manner I want, before I bought it, never occurred to me -- and I don't think my dealer would have gone for that.


But...

I'm gonna get on it (after I wax it), set the deck at 3.5" (my grass is at least 7" high now), I'm gonna bag it, and I'm NOT gonna run it at full speed (full throttle of course) -- and well see how she handles it.

My grass will not be this long again even in the Spring as long as nothing occurs to make this happen, like waiting on a part or something, so if the X500 bogs down like I think I may, I will try not to feel like a fool.

Then again, I might get a nice surprize...????

I'll be getting back to ya.

Regards,
Mac


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

How easy is it to remove the bagger and have the discharge by itself? you might want to do that with the deck as high up as it goes first and get the grass under control. No matter what it will make you work - you are either going to stop every pass and dump, or unclog the chute. IMO skip the bagger until you get the grass back under control, then hook up the bagger for weekly maintainence. How much lawn by the way? 

Good luck lets us know what happens


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I realize bagging makes for a lot cleaner yard but in the long run it requires you to add fertilizer and other nutrients. Why not just cut it and mulch up the clipping real good. That is what I do with my lawn. I have hay fields that folks have been cutting for years without adding fertilizer or lime and the turf and soil is a mess. If you mulch up the clippings real good; they break down and return nutrients back to the soil. Just a thought.


----------



## gmccall (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Well, I have two rather flat acres with 6 trees and four buildings to mow around.

The thing is... 

if I were going to side discharge or continue to mulch, or if I had the opportunity to do weekly cuttings -- I would have kept my JD L-120 22/48". 

But the X500 25/48" is coming in because my dear wife wants me to "bag" as she has had it with grass cuttings all over the deck, in the pool, the patio, and clumped all over the yard, and the L-120 was not really mulching well, nor bagging the way I wanted as there in no turbine bagger available for the L-100 series.

It's never been good for us. 

I even have a pull behind sweeper that almost does works, but my wife hates that, and it is work to dump. 

So, you know the next step = spend more money! 

So it all comes down to "more power and torque" to the deck -- plus the fact that I just can not keep up with my grass the way I'd like to. Here in Wesyern PA, we have a a lot of rain, and in the spring, Mother Nature and my always busy schedule, has a way of holding me back from the benefits of "weekly" grass cuttlings, which just ain't gonna happen. 

If I could cut like that, I'd not have any issue with performance. 

So I wanted to buy more "beef" -- hense the X500 with the 14bu turbine bagger system (and a lot of hand-wringing after I took out the loan!). 

I do have some folks telling me that I will notice a world of difference between the performance of the X500 and the L120, so I am hopeful my decision to trade up was a good one.

We'll be riding the new X500 this week, so wish me luck. I'l be getting back to ya.

That's my story so far...

Best Regards,
Mac


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Lets us know how you make out - nothing else to say really


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

I think you'll notice a big improvement in cut over the L120, but it will be interesting to follow your thoughts when she comes in.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gmccall _
> *Hi Guys,
> 
> Well, I have two rather flat acres with 6 trees and four buildings to mow around.
> ...


 How's the bagging with the x500 working out?


----------



## gmccall (Aug 19, 2006)

lb 59,

The x500 with the Power Flow bagger is working out pretty well. 

I have discovered that Bagging is a lot of work, but if you have a system that has the power to do the job, it does make the lawn look very nice.

Regards,
Mac


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gmccall _
> *lb 59,
> 
> The x500 with the Power Flow bagger is working out pretty well.
> ...


 Great it's going good for you.
Happy glad baggin!


----------

